# Post Your Ping Test



## theasian100

Just like the show off your speed thread, post your Ping test results here,

Go to http://www.pingtest.net
and press Forum Link, It will copy the code for you


----------



## ScOuT

My house to Nuremberg...it's about 200 km.


----------



## bomberboysk

Not bad considering how crappy my router is... i prolly could get alot less ping and jitter without the thing.


----------



## Shane

Heres mine 





My ping is always quite low in online game too.....love it.


----------



## G25r8cer

Here's mine


----------



## Twist86

Not bad considering I was downloading a file at 1.3mbs ^_^


----------



## Motoxrdude

not bad considering my firewall blocked it 

There we go


----------



## Droogie




----------



## mac550

bit crap imo





lol, "server, milton keynes distance, ~50 miles"
milton keynes is like 300 miles from me, anyone know why it says that


----------



## ScottALot

Shut up


----------



## Fatback




----------



## ScottALot

ScottALot said:


> Shut up



Charter here is just terrible.


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## ETSA

interesting..


----------



## FairDoos

Heres mine..





Normal that for me really. I see my ping like that in games


----------



## diduknowthat




----------



## aviation_man




----------



## aviation_man

Fatback said:


>



Horrible... Yours is almost 3 times higher than mine..


----------



## CdnAudiophile




----------



## Motoxrdude

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


>



Nice score :good:


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> Horrible... Yours is almost 3 times higher than mine..



My closest server is 300 miles away your is 50 miles away. There is a big difference


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Motoxrdude said:


> Nice score :good:



I was surprised with the DSL myself.


----------



## linkin

Guys - you need Java to test packet loss! make sure you have it installed! it increases your line grade


----------



## Gooberman

Don't have java yet but this is my dial up ownage so far


----------



## jashsayani

Here's mine:


----------



## ScOuT

My office to Vienna Italy. It's about a 9 hour drive...maybe 700 km or so. Not to bad really.

Right now I have DSL 16,000 which was the fastest you could get in southern Germany for a few years now. DSL 50,000 has been available for like 2 months now...decided not to upgrade.


----------



## Timmeh




----------



## 87dtna

I have DSL, 3mb.  Works fine for gaming or anything really, 7.1mb service is the fastest dsl from verizon but of course not available in my area.  Waiting for Fios to come.  Comcast FTL


----------



## Shane

FairDoos said:


> Heres mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal that for me really. I see my ping like that in games



Thats unusual...why does mine say Telewest broadband....when im with Virgin media like you? 

I know they tool over Telewest.

What connection you on Fiardoos?

im on 20mb here...was 50mb but too expensive.


----------



## PabloTeK

Elinks doesn't support Flash:

paul@vps:~$ ping pingtest.warwicknet.com
PING pingtest.warwicknet.com (94.125.132.6) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from speedtest.warwicknet.com (94.125.132.6): icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=12.9 ms
64 bytes from speedtest.warwicknet.com (94.125.132.6): icmp_seq=2 ttl=58 time=13.8 ms
64 bytes from speedtest.warwicknet.com (94.125.132.6): icmp_seq=3 ttl=58 time=14.0 ms
64 bytes from speedtest.warwicknet.com (94.125.132.6): icmp_seq=4 ttl=58 time=14.0 ms
64 bytes from speedtest.warwicknet.com (94.125.132.6): icmp_seq=5 ttl=58 time=13.1 ms
64 bytes from speedtest.warwicknet.com (94.125.132.6): icmp_seq=6 ttl=58 time=15.1 ms


----------



## aviation_man

Fatback said:


> My closest server is 300 miles away your is 50 miles away. There is a big difference



I *still* beat you... maybe you should move....  

And yay! I'm second best


----------



## FairDoos

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats unusual...why does mine say Telewest broadband....when im with Virgin media like you?
> 
> I know they tool over Telewest.
> 
> What connection you on Fiardoos?
> 
> im on 20mb here...was 50mb but too expensive.



Wow im on 10mb ha i so wanted 50mb but i dont need it i only wanted it to show off & download movies


----------



## ScottALot

Why did I fail? Is Charter really that bad? What kind of ISP is cheap, but doesn't fail?


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> I *still* beat you... maybe you should move....
> 
> And yay! I'm second best



What is this the battle of the ping test I don't want to move then I would have to find a new job I know, why don't you move:good:


----------



## bigrich0086

This ping test is unreliable if your behind a router. I tested servers 200+ miles away and got low pings with A rating and tested servers 50miles away and got pings that gave me a F. Im on 20Mb Fiber Optic so its a test that still needs tweaking.


----------



## Respital

*and*


----------



## ScottALot

Okay, now magically I get


----------



## FairDoos

bigrich0086 said:


> This ping test is unreliable if your behind a router. I tested servers 200+ miles away and got low pings with A rating and tested servers 50miles away and got pings that gave me a F. Im on 20Mb Fiber Optic so its a test that still needs tweaking.



To be fair it is in BETA stages still


----------



## massahwahl

Im behind a router and on a wireless desktop.


----------



## aviation_man

Fatback said:


> What is this the battle of the ping test I don't want to move then I would have to find a new job I know, why don't you move:good:



As a matter of fact, YES It is the battle of ping test. (MY ping is faster than your ping, you slow-pinger you).
Why would I move? My ping already kicks butt


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> As a matter of fact, YES It is the battle of ping test. (MY ping is faster than your ping, you slow-pinger you).
> Why would I move? My ping already kicks butt



Actually your are wrong because this ping test is not accurate at all. I did it 3 times in a row and this is what I got.
















Nuff said about that


----------



## aviation_man

Fatback said:


> Actually your are wrong because this ping test is not accurate at all. I did it 3 times in a row and this is what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuff said about that



It IS a beta version..

(And your ISP sucks... lol jk)


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> It IS a beta version..
> 
> (And your ISP sucks... lol jk)



My ISP does suck, on upload speeds, but on ping and download it is pretty good


----------



## 87dtna

Are you sure an antivirus wasn't kicking on or something with the last test?


----------



## theboy

Looks like moto dude lives near me?


----------



## Fatback

87dtna said:


> Are you sure an antivirus wasn't kicking on or something with the last test?



yep, I'm sure, I did them back to back only stopping to copy and past the links. Really it could have been anything since I have 2 computer on my network.


----------



## ScOuT

Fatback said:


> Actually your are wrong because this ping test is not accurate at all. I did it 3 times in a row and this is what I got.



It's not the ping test...it's your ISP that is giving you those readings. Looks like your ISP has some serious ups and downs with the connection. 

I did mine 3 times in a row and got the exact same numbers all three times. This is my house to Zurich Switzerland...about 500 km.

http://www.pingtest.net/result/2373140.png




http://www.pingtest.net/result/2373168.png




http://www.pingtest.net/result/2373199.png


----------



## f.i.t.h




----------



## Fatback

ScOuT said:


> It's not the ping test...it's your ISP that is giving you those readings. Looks like your ISP has some serious ups and downs with the connection.
> 
> I did mine 3 times in a row and got the exact same numbers all three times. This is my house to Zurich Switzerland...about 500 km.



I'm not going to say it's not my IP because I don't know. I do know that this is just a beta and it still has some work that needs to be done on it.


----------



## Shane

bigrich0086 said:


> This ping test is unreliable if your behind a router. I tested servers 200+ miles away and got low pings with A rating and tested servers 50miles away and got pings that gave me a F. Im on 20Mb Fiber Optic so its a test that still needs tweaking.



Im behind a router too


----------



## awildgoose

I fail.. the last two times I did this it got over 100... so I just keep on re testing until I got something half decent lol.


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

.. thats mobile broadband to an 1998 IBM for u lol (


----------



## Aastii

awww yeah 

on standard virgin router too


----------



## funkysnair




----------



## Geoff

Fatback said:


> Actually your are wrong because this ping test is not accurate at all. I did it 3 times in a row and this is what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuff said about that


Chances are you or someone on your network was downloading or uploading something during the last test.  Or perhaps a software program was downloading an update, because the first two tests are accurate.


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## ScOuT

Germany to Washington D.C.




Germany to Auckland NZ (Ouch )




Germany to Zurich


----------



## geekspence

Failed the first one to Orem, UT, didn't know my connection is that bad!


----------



## ScOuT

geekspence said:


> Failed the first one to Orem, UT, didn't know my connection is that bad!



Ouch...that is horrible for such a short distance. Hopefully you don't pay much for the connection. What plan do you pay for? We have seen this before when somebody is paying for far better service than they get...some people don't even know just using the net on a daily basis.


----------



## geekspence

ScOuT said:


> Ouch...that is horrible for such a short distance. Hopefully you don't pay much for the connection.



I think my parents went cheap on the connection but it seems to be plenty fast enough for both of them to work remotely from computers on our network to their offices. I don't know if the computer was downloading something or what, I usually get a fairly good reading from Speedtest.net, around 1.4 down .7 up.


----------



## linkin

The sydney server is absolutely horrible:





By the way i'm closer to sydney by like 3000km


----------



## bigrich0086




----------



## Hass

forgot i was downloading.







without...



Lol.
Stopped downloading and it got worse
:d



edit;
maybe Toronto just sucks.


----------



## z400




----------



## geekme




----------



## Pr0

The connection is my home!


----------



## Glliw

From one of the engineering buildings that's mostly for research purposes on the University of Central Florida main campus..




and 6600 miles away to kras..something in Russia:


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## dannaswolcott

I am at the fire hall.... not bad for biz cable.


----------



## tsaw7




----------



## Machin3

What determines if the ping is good or not?


----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## Project




----------



## Jiffyman

funny.....Tuscon is like 80 miles away and that's where I did the ping test.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz




----------



## Motorcharge




----------

